# Name my snail? :)



## TinaRapson (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought a giant african land snail off the internet the other day but I have no idea what to name it. I like the name Taz but I really want a unisex name because of them being hermaphrodites :lol2:
It's an albino achatina reticulata and they can grow up to 6 inches in shell size. Any ideas for names would be greatly appreciated 

Not sure how to post pictures but here's the link to the place I got it from:
1 Albino Achatina Reticulata Baby. GALS. Giant African Land Snail. (SMALL BABY) | eBay


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Call it what you like, it wont come when you call it :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

TinaRapson said:


> I bought a giant african land snail off the internet the other day but I have no idea what to name it. I like the name Taz but I really want a unisex name because of them being *hermaphrodites* :lol2:
> It's an albino achatina reticulata and they can grow up to 6 inches in shell size. Any ideas for names would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Not sure how to post pictures but here's the link to the place I got it from:
> 1 Albino Achatina Reticulata Baby. GALS. Giant African Land Snail. (SMALL BABY) | eBay


Lady Gaga? :whistling2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

This might inspire ye...


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

How about Brian ? (from Magic Roundabout fame )


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> How about Brian ? (from Magic Roundabout fame )
> 
> image


Brian has to win it surely...?


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

It might be gender unspecific let it choose it's own name :whistling2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gary like the one off sponge bob


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> Gary like the one off sponge bob
> 
> image


Or the other one, Snelly


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Give it an identity crisis and call it 'Slug'.


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mines are called speedy, flash, turbo & zoom 

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Or the other one, Snelly
> image


I wanna get 2 GALS now just so I can call them Gary and Snelly lol


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

..trail..


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

Window is a nice unisex name


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

I think you should call it Ralph :L!


----------

